# The Green below the dam.



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got back from drifting and fishing the Green below Flaming Gorge Dam. Water was flowing at 1100 CFPS. Wife caught several nymphing. Son and his wife caught a lot on dry flies and nymphs. Snowed both Thursday and Friday but it was all gone by Saturday morning. Not many boats going down the river. It was a great time. Air temps Saturday was 40-ish to 58 deg.>>O


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the head's up AL. IMHO it gets better as the weather gets colder.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Did you get skunked Al?

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Did you get skunked Al?
> 
> Glad you had a good time!


Nope I don't fish (fly fish). I just row the boat and point out holes.


----------

